# faire partie



## AmstelCee

Bonjour, 
J'ai un problème avec une traduction. Un ami m'ai envoyé une lettre, mais je ne comprends pas la première phrase. 

La lettre dit: *Je fais parti d’Ingénierie sans frontières – mission économique de l’Université de Sherbrooke*, Canada et je travaille pour la compagnie ***. à Montréal. Je suis représentant d’*** pour la mission économique que nous ferons durant le mois d’octobre en Espagne.

.... de ingeniería sin fronteras- misión económica de la Universidad de Sherbrooke, Canadá y yo trabajo para la compañía/empresa *** en Montreal. Soy el representante de *** para la misión económica que haremos/realizaremos durante el mes de octubre en España. 

No consigo traducir ... *je fais parti.* ¿Pueden ayudarme ?

Je ne sais pas traduire ... *je fais parti.* Pouvez-vous m'aider?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## resultonacatalana

Formo parte (faire parti*e* de quelque chose: formar parte de algo)


----------



## Carrie2

Ce n'est pas ma langue maternelle, mais j'ai quelques suggestions:

_soy miembro de, pertenezco a_
"_soy socio de_ creo que no cabe con el contexto, ¿verdad?)


----------



## AmstelCee

Pero... tengo una duda ... 

faire partie de ...= formo parte de (ok .. perfecto)

pero en el texto usa ... *faire parti de* ..... no es un error de transcripción, de ahí que no sé como traducirla. 

Gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## totor

*Faire partie*: formar parte  .
*Faire parti*: formar partido  .

Tal vez no sea un error de transcripción por parte tuya, Amsteel, pero seguro que es un error de tipeo por parte de quien te escribió.


----------



## josepbadalona

opinión de una francesa 
"faire parti" no existe ...
lo que sí existe
- parti politique (je ne fais partie d'aucun parti politique)
- prendre parti pour ou contre (ponerse del lado de)
- un parti pris =prejuicio
- tirer parti = sacar provecho
- un beau parti =  un chico o una chica con el/la cual sería "interesante" casarse


----------



## AmstelCee

Gracias a todos, la verdad es que lo único q tiene sentido para mí, es ... formar parte ... pero como eso no era lo q estaba escrito ... tenía mis dudas, no sabía si podía existir alguna expresion con .... faire parti.... 

Bueno ... lo dicho, muchas gracias por todo 

Hasta pronto


----------



## true dream

Como se traduce "je fais partie du groupe"?


----------



## Marlluna

"Formo parte del grupo" o "Soy del grupo"


----------



## true dream

gracias!!!


----------



## Marlluna

De nada. ¡Hasta la próxima!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Bonsoir à tous, une question très facile: je ne comprends pas la signification du texte en rouge:


  “Le Comité de soutien à Ingrid Betancourt (CSIB) a "lancé un appel" vendredi au président américain George W.Bush, en visite à Paris, lui demandant de faire un "geste" pour les otages de la guérilla des Farc en Colombie, dont font partie trois Américains et la  Franco-colombienne.”


  ¿Entre los cuales deben ser liberados tres americanos e Ingrid?


Pourquoi font (faire) partie (partir) et pourquoi parti*e*?


Merci beaucoup.
  A.A.


----------



## rolandbascou

dont font partie : entre los cuales ...
faire partie = pertenecer a un grupo cualquiera
Exemple : je fais partie de ceux qui n´aiment pas le cinema.
Partie est le contraire de tout.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

rolandbascou said:


> dont font partie : entre los cuales ...
> faire partie = pertenecer a un grupo cualquiera
> Exemple : je fais partie de ceux qui n´aiment pas le cinema.
> Partie est le contraire de tout.




Buen fin de semana.


----------



## yserien

Partie est le contraire de tout ? Ou bien rien ? Tout ou rien.
PARTIE, subst. fém.
*I.* −Élément (d'un tout). *A.* −Élément constitutif ou portion d'un tout, considéré(e) dans ses rapports avec ce tout.(CNRTL)
dont font partie trois Américains et la  Franco-colombienne.”
Quatre personnes font une partie d'un tout.(A mon avis)


----------



## MayoA

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos
​
Hola,
Estoy leyendo el libro 'Poursouit dans Paris' y aparece una frase que no acabo de comprender:'Est-ce qu'un espion avoue facilemente en faire partie?'-dijo Lucie que estaba sospechando de un hombre al que creían ser un agente secreto.
Contexto: pero al hablarle(a ese hombre) ,éste se comportaba de forma extraña...
Espero que sea información suficiente para traducirla...
                                                                     Gracias de antemano


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Pertenecer, formar parte.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## MayoA

muchas gracias, su respuesta ha sido de gran ayuda para mí.


----------

